# Bergbau ab 100



## mchoden (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe Bergbau auf 100 wo kann ich jetzt am besten Bergbau skillen?
am besten wäre SIlber

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Scárfáce123 (4. Februar 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...51588&sid=3 schau mal da ins offizielle wow forum is ein netter thread zum thema bergbau


----------



## lumatu95 (1. Juni 2008)

wenne alli bist so wie ich mit meinem 70ger schurke dann geh am besten ein ppar mal durchs rotkammgebirge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich hab als berufe kürschner und bb und mach am tag so 200-300g ich spar für mats für mungo un so geht eigentlich ich kann mir so 2-3mal inna wochr mats dafür holen alles für twinks!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

